# Re-dying graphic shirts



## Haz (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a few black graphic T-shirts that have faded quite a bit. How can I re-dye them without ruining the graphic?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Probably not. It depends on what type of ink or method the graphic is made of. Maybe if the designs were printed with plastisol inks. But even then, there is not guarantee colors will hold and show through.


----------

